# Keep on posting



## icydog (Mar 25, 2008)

I am on vacation in Williamsburg at the Marriott Manor Club. I have limited access to a computer. I wish I keep on posting but we are on the go so much it is impossible to do much here. I hope everyone keeps on posting and starting threads so we can keep our new forum alive. 

I will certainly do my part next week. Happy DVC day. Marylyn


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 25, 2008)

Have fun! Let us know how you like Manor Club. It's my "other" home resort, but I have yet to stay there! Maybe next year...


----------



## lprstn (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, have you introduced this sites to other Disney Owner sites?  You never now, some people may want to add a different spice to their TS ownership knowlege.


----------



## icydog (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think it will be a welcome bulletin to any of them. They are all in competition for our interest. I know that on the dis you can't post that there is another website with info about DVC. I am not sure about the Mouseowners group since their Tug person saw no need for a new DVC forum on tug. Our forum is not in competition with these others we have a new and unique slant-- DVC for experienced timeshare owners.


----------



## icydog (Mar 25, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Have fun! Let us know how you like Manor Club. It's my "other" home resort, but I have yet to stay there! Maybe next year...


 
I have to say it is our least favorite so far and I own three weeks here. I have two of the dedicated two bdrms and one sequel. We traded a one bdrm to get a one bdrm here and I did not use my Manor club weeks to do so. We are in the furthest building from the pool and a one bdrm here is much smaller, it seems that way at least to me, than in the other resorts. 
It is overrun with kids this week and that may be part of the problem since it is too cold outside to go swimming in the outdoor pool. The indoor pool is packed with kids jumping off the sides of the pool and hanging out in the hot tub. I am with my own 10 YO grandson so I am part of the mayhem so I am not pointing fingers here. I asked to be moved to a two bdrm but since it is Easter they are completely sold out. And even if it wasn't Easter I doubt they would have done it since we exchanged in. 

Our biggest problem is the TV is about 7-8 ft above the ground. The DVD player is in the living room. We want to watch movies with our grandson but it means being almost vertical to see the screen properly. My husband has a bad neck and he cannot sit this way comfortably. It is a small thing but that along with other small annoyances make for an unhappy camper. 

I want to go over to the dedicated two bdrm side to see what they look like. Despite the fact that we own three weeks here, this is our first visit. I bought them all resale and use the weeks to trade into the Marriott Seaview in the summer. I think that trade will work better than staying here in the future. 

If you  golf this will be paradise for you. I know it is still too chilly for golf but I saw some hearty souls out there today at 9 am when it was 37 degrees out.


----------

